# Misinformation by Channel 2 News in Tampa Florida



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

NBC2 Investigation: Legally buying guns you can't legally carry. 

Sounds catchy, doesn't it. The story goes on to suggest it being stupid to sell guns to people who are not allowed to carry them. They barely touch on the fact it is a conceal and carry permit or that folks might wish home or auto defense. They don't mention hunting, fishing or shooting ranges, just that you have to have a permit to "carry" a gun, so why sell them the gun in the first place?

Maybe you'd see the story differently. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I suppose I'm getting sick of the misinformation being spread by the press.

I fired off a "shame on you" comment, but it will likely not be posted as the comments are moderated.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I posted the comment there is a protected Right to "keep" and bare arms


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

More "not on point" reporting by the lib media. In SC you don't need a concealed carry permit to buy a handgun. You can buy one and keep it in your home, or car, or take it to the shooting range to use it, you just can't legally "carry" it anywhere else. And you can buy one resident to resident without a background check, all perfectly legal. So the reporter asks, why buy a gun if you can't legally carry it? Maybe to protect your property, or your self in a car, or maybe to go hunting. Don't need the CCW for any of that. But the lib media makes it sound somehow so "bad" to be doing that. Sick of the bias shown in today's media reporting.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Because the 2nd amendment allows us to...... Duh!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One comment said: "I'm not completely sure I understand the point of this story. Not everyone wants a concealed carry permit. Many already have one. Long guns are not legally able to be carried concealed, not to mention the fact that it's not practical to do so. So, what's your point??"

Yellow journalism thrives today, just as it did in Joseph Pulitzer's time.
Why?
For the same reason: Bored, overfed, underemployed, feckless fools need the thought-free mental stimulation of sensationalist "information" input.

It's not for nothing that I refer to the stuff I'm spoon-fed by national TV reportage as "news."
Sure as heck, it isn't _news_.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> One comment said: "I'm not completely sure I understand the point of this story. Not everyone wants a concealed carry permit. Many already have one. Long guns are not legally able to be carried concealed, not to mention the fact that it's not practical to do so. So, what's your point??"
> 
> Yellow journalism thrives today, just as it did in Joseph Pulitzer's time.
> Why?
> ...


I am 'borrowing' the bolded bit for personal use. Feckless fools indeed. Thanks, Steve. I'm not sure how 'thought-free' hooks up with 'mental stimulation', but I like it anyway.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

> "A firearms purchase is a little bit easier as far as that's concerned. Reason being, if you're going to go for your concealed weapons permit, that's more of a self-defense thing," said Jon Dezendorf, manager of Fowler Firearms. "It's mainly for the person who's into self-defense, wanting to protect themselves, and that's generally the reason why you want to get a permit."
> 
> *He says it's also important to note, some gun owners don't want permits to carry.*
> 
> "It could be a sporting firearm. It could be their hobby gun, or it could be a collection firearm," said Dezendorf. "Not everybody who buys a firearm is going to carry it for self-defense."





> What does that mean for the other 200,000 people? Do they already have their licenses? Are they illegally carrying?


I don't know what the big deal is if those 200,000 people bought their firearms legally? They have obeyed the law. So it stands to reason that if they wanted to carry them, then more than likely they would have gotten a permit? I think the point of the story is to imply that those 200,000 people are carrying their guns without getting a permit. What they are advocating is that for anyone who purchases a firearm for any reason whatsoever should first have to get a government issued permit. I'm glad I live in "Constitutional Carry State" where no permits are required to carry either open or concealed. In states such as mine there would be no reason to run such a story.

All of this begs the question: Is there any proof that those 200,000 firearms are being used to commit criminal acts? Let alone being carried illegally? If not then shut the **** up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> ...I'm not sure how 'thought-free' hooks up with 'mental stimulation'...


A mind free of thought is an empty space just waiting for sensationalist "news" to fill it with excitement.
An empty mind will willingly accept any input. And critical thinking need not apply.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I want unbiased, cold hard truth, I always look to the internet. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> If I want unbiased, cold hard truth, I always look to the internet.


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yup, you can for sure believe everything you read on the internet. I just read the other day that Hillary is into child abuse and some guy went to DC and fired off an AR in a Pizza shop because the shop was somehow involved. Man, whoda thunk it???


----------



## snoopy (Dec 6, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> One comment said: "I'm not completely sure I understand the point of this story. Not everyone wants a concealed carry permit. Many already have one. Long guns are not legally able to be carried concealed, not to mention the fact that it's not practical to do so. So, what's your point??"
> 
> Yellow journalism thrives today, just as it did in Joseph Pulitzer's time.
> Why?
> ...


What is yellow journalism? I didn't really get into the news article, just curious , that's all , thank you


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The "News clip" was put together for the low info types that do not know any better. The motivation was pretty transparent.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

snoopy said:


> What is yellow journalism? I didn't really get into the news article, just curious , that's all , thank you


"Yellow journalism" is old-fashion shorthand for sensationalist, frequently untrue, pseudo-news.
It is intended to excite readers who do not think critically, or even who do not think very much at all.
It is used to build readership among the unthinking, and therefore to sell more newspapers (or posts, or tweets).

According to Wikipedia, "The term was coined in the mid-1890s to characterize the _sensational journalism that used some yellow ink_ in the circulation war between Joseph Pulitzer's _New York World_ and William Randolph Hearst's _New York Journal_. The battle peaked from 1895 to about 1898, and historical usage often refers specifically to this period." [emphasis added]
The Wikipedia article is only partly correct. The "yellow" part was not the _ink_, but rather the newspaper's front-page sheet, printed in _black ink on yellow paper_. The reason for this is that black-on-yellow is one of the two most eye-catching color combinations. (Purple and yellow is the other.)

Very quickly, thoughtful people realized that the _Worlds_'s and the _Journal_'s headlines and front-page stories were not real news. Thus, when they saw a yellow front page staring at them from the news-stand, they bought some other newspaper.

There was a up-side to this phony-news war: The comics. Pulitzer's _World_ ran a daily cartoon strip on one of its yellow pages, and called it "The Yellow Kid." It was the first comic-strip (as we know them today).
Very soon, Hearst outbid Pulitzer's _World_, and "The Yellow Kid" moved to the _Journal_.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> yup, you can for sure believe everything you read on the internet. I just read the other day that Hillary is into child abuse *and some guy went to DC and fired off an AR in a Pizza shop because the shop was somehow involved.* Man, whoda thunk it???


Maybe it was, someone who mistakenly put anchovies on his pizza?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You put peppers, olives, or sardines on my pizza, and someone will get seriously hurt. :numbchuck:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How 'bout pineapple and Canadian bacon? :vom:


----------



## snoopy (Dec 6, 2016)

I must be strange, I like anchovies, they are not sardines,lol. I usually get a side order of anchovies and smother a few pieces and that's enough.

Pineapple n Ham makes a great Hawaiian pizza


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to pizza, I'm not much for veggies, or fruit. 

I like mine simple! Pepperoni, beef, sausage and Canadian Bacon are okay. Easy on the sauce too. Don't like it all sloppy and stuff.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

pizza meat lovers supreme the only way to go.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

9 times out of 10, I'll just go with pepperoni and ground beef. :drooling:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Lots of crunchy bacon, pineapple and extra cheese. Add mushrooms and you've got my Hawaiian Pizza. Add a Caesar Salad with anchovies, and I love it. If I were allowed an ice cold beer, a margarita or both, add that too.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> pizza meat lovers supreme the only way to go.


yeah but I read on the internet the other day that meat lovers supreme is not really made with meat, it's made with an artificial soy product. So it's gotta be real healthy anyhow, right?:smt024


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> Lots of crunchy bacon, pineapple and extra cheese. Add mushrooms and you've got my Hawaiian Pizza. Add a Caesar Salad with anchovies, and I love it. If I were allowed an ice cold beer, a margarita or both, add that too.
> 
> View attachment 5449


No wonder your leg hurts!

Of course, I agree that it's worth it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We can get by with a frozen pizza from time to time. But, whenever possible, we stop at Poppa Murphy's and get one.


----------

